# anybody recognize this plant?



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

it's floating on the surface of the water, looks beautiful.
anybodu knows what it is. Can I plant it on the substrate?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's Donald. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duckweed


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> That's Donald.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duckweed


I thought it was Daisy


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nope...Daisy is to the left...just out of frame.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, can i plant it underwater?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum)

It is a floating plant should *not* be planted


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

damn...guess it was Kermit


----------

